# Lost dogs --Warning Graphic Pictures



## ~Freedom Rider~

Couple days ago a fellow boarder went out to the barn and found two german short hair pointers. I got to see them yesterday and am in shock.
They are terrified of people. The female is alot better she really likes attention, but the male shakes and shivers when you try to touch him. i have started calling the female Maggie but I don't have a name for the male. The male is Black and roan and the Female is Brown and roan

Pics:


----------



## thunderhooves

not that graphic, but poor puppies!


----------



## PiggyPablo

Awww sweet babies!! I'm so glad you and your BO took them in! They are going to be beautiful dogs when they fill out and get healthy again! God Bless!


----------



## FGRanch

The female is a purebred German Short Hair Pointer (excellent dogs) The male might be as well.


----------



## Moxie

How very sad. Are you guys still trying to find the owners, or are you guys just going to keep them, or find them a new home? Poor babies.


----------



## dee

I don't know about where you live, but around here, hunters will buy up a few hounds and turn them loose in the woods to chase whatever they find. The hunters will have a shooting fest, then drive off, leaving whatever they shot... and the dogs behind.:-x

The dogs wind up in the same condition that the ones you have pix of - but being hounds rather than bird dogs, they start running cattle and horses and eventually come to a very bad end - lead poisoning - if you know what I mean.

It got so bad that a couple of the local auctions where the dogs were being puchased for a couple of bucks each, refused to allow the sale of dogs anymore. They won't even let someone bring dogs/puppies to the sale barn for giveaway. 

Even though my husband got his beloved "Blue" - a blue heeler at the sale barn - we have to agree that banning dogs and puppies was necessary. No one cared what was going to happen to the dogs...:evil:


----------



## kevinshorses

Bird dogs like that are generally built a little on the thin side anyways. Around here we call opening day of pheasant hunt National trade-your-dog day because so many dags don't have a good recall and end up running off and getting lost. That's probably what happened to these dogs and that's why they are so skinny. You might want to try to find the owner. They look like good dogs and they are probably missed.


----------



## Honeysuga

I agree with Kevin, I'd look for the owner. That kind of thing happens alot around here too. The dogs are sent out and just never return to their owners, and since they are raised being fed unliving food from a bowl, they don't have the skills to feed themselves and end up looking like the ones that turned up at your place. I'd put up some flyers and maybe ask around a bit and chances are you will find their owner.
Just be sure to give the owner a good "stink eye" for not training the dogs better before you give 'em back hehe.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

He looks like a Moe : ). Even though they are a bit skinny they look like grand dogs. Not too beaten up. Do you know what you plan to do? or the uh place you board?


----------



## farmpony84

Around here bird dogs are kept thin like that on purpose. I personally don't agree with it and I certainly don't keep mine that way but the hunters do. There was a big article about it in the paper. I hate seeing ribs on animals. Sometimes hunters will turn them loose for hunting purposes and then they'll run for DAYS so sometimes they aren't neglected, they've just run all their weight off before the owners could get them back. My dog will do that if he gets loose and finds a sent. I'll hear him baying in the woods for days and then he'll come home filthy and stinking with his ribs showing. But for the most part, since I have an underground fence he's fat and sassy... and spoiled....


----------



## Honeysuga

Aww, he is smiling! So cute!


----------



## lillie

no, i'd keep them, bird dogs are sometimes kept thinner than other types, but the fact that they are afraid tells me something about the owners!


----------



## waterbuggies

I agree that bird dogs are kept thin but not that thin. Looks like they have been running for awhile, and need worming. Hunting dogs usually don't get the huggy lovey attention that our house/cow dogs get, alot live in a pen out back, get fed and used during hunting season and thats it.


----------



## farmpony84

lillie said:


> no, i'd keep them, bird dogs are sometimes kept thinner than other types, but the fact that they are afraid tells me something about the owners!


not necccessarily. Mine is very wary of strangers, he shakes when people he doesn't know pet him. He is harmless and will not hurt someone without due cause however he is not trusting of strange adults. Children he is fine with. But he shakes and backs from strange adults. He's never had a rough hand laid on him. I don't think it's fair to assume that an animal was abused without more evidence.


----------



## ffdfrontman

I wish 2 German Short Hair Pointers would just happen to appear in my barn. Poor dogs, glad you guys are on top of it though with them. Hunters or not they are AWESOME dogs and can make great companions.


----------



## horseluver2435

Oo. Might want to take them in to see a vet. I'm not sure if it's the angle of the pictures, or the lighting, or something, but the black one (and in some of the pics, the brown one too) looks like it might have worms.  Even if they don't, it'll be good to get them checked out. 
Kudos for taking them in, keep us updated!


----------



## 3neighs

This thread was started a month ago and I hope the OP lets us know what happened with the dogs. We have a GSP (Ace) who has been a wonderful family dog. He's an excellent hunter and very obedient except when he'd get loose with a dog we used to have. We always had to let them run separately or they'd be gone in a matter of seconds, but sometimes they'd get together and once they were gone for 9 days. We put up flyers, called the humane society, called the pet rescue on the local radio station, but no luck. We thought they were gone for sure when one day they just showed back up. I really can't believe they hadn't been shot or run over. The one we don't have anymore was still of a good weight, but Ace was deathly thin. We were just very glad to have them back and I hope these dogs found their home. This is Ace.


----------



## Allison Finch

I'm not sure I would just blindly hand them back to any owner. I would very carefully document their present condition. I would advertise them and demand to deliver them to the owners. Then I would ask a deputy to go with me to return them. If there is anything hinky about their living conditions, like other maltreated dogs on the property, a case for abuse could be made. Simply returning these dogs to what MAY be an abusive situation may not be a good answer.

Yes, hunting dogs often get lost, but their *fear *and condition leave some doubt


----------



## Lucara

I would have to agree with Allison. Although they may be kept thin due to being hunting dogs and they may be weary just because your a stranger, there is also the chance that the owners didn't feed them and abused them. 
I would be cautious.


----------



## cobbywob

Allison Finch said:


> I'm not sure I would just blindly hand them back to any owner. I would very carefully document their present condition. I would advertise them and demand to deliver them to the owners. Then I would ask a deputy to go with me to return them. If there is anything hinky about their living conditions, like other maltreated dogs on the property, a case for abuse could be made. Simply returning these dogs to what MAY be an abusive situation may not be a good answer.
> 
> Yes, hunting dogs often get lost, but their *fear *and condition leave some doubt


would agree with this 100 per cent - I would want to know absolutely how those dogs came to be in that condition and what sort of home they came from before I would even consider handing them back:-x


----------



## Lis

If the owner turns up then they have to be handed over regardless of your feelings since if they were lost for a while then that could be the reason for the thiness and I know quite a few dogs who won't let you stroke them if they don't know you. I still can't stroke a rottie who has known me for ages now and plays with my dog so they may well be shy by nature. If you're worried the only thing you can do is let the local animal society know so they can look in. If the owner showed up with proof of ownership then if they're not handed back they are completely within their rights to call the police to come and help them remove the dogs.


----------



## Allison Finch

Lis said:


> If the owner turns up then they have to be handed over regardless of your feelings since if they were lost for a while then that could be the reason for the thiness and I know quite a few dogs who won't let you stroke them if they don't know you. I still can't stroke a rottie who has known me for ages now and plays with my dog so they may well be shy by nature. If you're worried the only thing you can do is let the local animal society know so they can look in. If the owner showed up with proof of ownership then if they're not handed back they are completely within their rights to call the police to come and help them remove the dogs.


 
Which is why I would deliver them. Nothing says I have to give them MY address for a pick up. I am, maybe, suspicious by nature. But I would be thrilled to find that they were simply lost and hungry as a result.

When I was fox hunting, our hounds had the Hunts name, the huntsman's phone number tatooed inside the ear of each hound along with a reference number for that particular hound. They were always getting lost.


----------



## Lis

I agree with delivering but even then you still would have to hand over the dogs even if the conditions aren't what you'd like and call the animal societies. We used to have a poodle who would hide from men, wouldn't let them near him and he'd never been hit by a man. Personally unless they're really fearful or aggressive I think it's just them being shy.


----------



## makin tracks

I've never known a Shortie to be afraid of pats and cuddles. They are bred to be people dogs - in most cases so they believe actually being people. It's just not in their nature to cower and be stand-offish.

Hopes it ends well for them


----------



## Fowl Play

kevinshorses said:


> Bird dogs like that are generally built a little on the thin side anyways. Around here we call opening day of pheasant hunt National trade-your-dog day because so many dags don't have a good recall and end up running off and getting lost. That's probably what happened to these dogs and that's why they are so skinny. You might want to try to find the owner. They look like good dogs and they are probably missed.


 
Kevin is right, GSP are usually quite thin, but that is excessive. The black one is probably part GSP, but they GSP are either liver (all brown) or liver and white (ticked or patched) so the black one must have something else in there. GSP's are also a little stubborn and roaming. My dad trained a few of them when I was little and they're notorious for wandering out of their boundaries. 

I also agree with opening day wander-off's. My husband always cusses about hunters with under-trained dogs. He's had his birds stolen by other hunter's dogs because they let their dog run too free and don't have a solid recall.

Poor puppies look rough.


----------



## my2geldings

Awww a miracle for those poor dogs. Adnan and I both agreed that the next dogs we get after Rocky(my current pooch), will all be rescues. What a miracle she did by taking those poor innocent animals in.

Would letting police or animal bylaw know that you have them(or the BO), be a good idea? might cover your butts if the idiot who abused them finds them and decides to get after you for "stealing" their dogs.

What a miracle, very heart warming. Great post, thank you for sharing.


----------



## BarneyBabby

the red one looks like a pointer. The male looks like a blue tick.


----------



## lacyloo

*Any updates ?*


----------



## Kashmere

My goodness!! Who is responsible for THAT??


----------



## Attitude05

* awe*


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

*Poor dos, I'm very glad you and your B.O took them in. Although I don't think anybody could be so crule to leave them there, if they found them in such a conditon. Contact the animal protection centre (like My2Geldings suggested), for the dogs sake and your B.O's/ yours. I really hope all goes well for the dogs and it turns out they had been lost for awhile and have loving, caring homes. *


----------

